# Dodge 2002 1/2 ton



## caokga (May 27, 2003)

I can almost get 200 miles , then i need to fill her up. My trailer weighs 4200 lbs the truck pulls it fine. We are about to take off 0n a 2600 mile trip "one way". I should have bought the Ford powerstroke!! Does anybody know a safe way for a extra tank? I've looked into the combo tool box gas tank but they are for diesel..


----------



## thumbs (May 27, 2003)

Dodge 2002 1/2 ton

No....... you should have bought a Dodge "Cummins" diesel.


----------



## retlveit (May 27, 2003)

Dodge 2002 1/2 ton

10 - 15 years ago I knew a guy who had a cross box fuel tank for a gasoline engine pickup.  I wasent' that interested then (other than he could go a hell of a lot further than I could) so I can't give you any specifics. 

Now Thumbs!  tsk, tsk!  (Love those power strokes!)  However, a  friend of mine has a 98 cummings with around 200k on it, he's never touched the engine other than routine maintenance.  I can slightly outpull him on hills. Flip side is I have to manually put my auto transmission in "low" at stops, he dosen't.  Also, I just had my EBV and turbo replaced at 22k miles.

You got an update on Chelse's granddaughter?


----------



## thumbs (May 27, 2003)

Dodge 2002 1/2 ton

Love them Cummins diesels.  Now I will say mine is the older one that is a bit shy on power.  She runs like a champ though.  I've considered modifyin it but it runs so well I just left it alone.  Sure would be nice to have one of those new fangled ones where I could drop in a chip and gain about 150hp. They ain't fast but they last.
;-}


----------



## Shadow (May 28, 2003)

Dodge 2002 1/2 ton

Hi Tom, why do you have to manually shift to low at stops. I have the auto trans and never take it out of drive unless we're loading square bales or something like that. Never manually shift pulling our 5th wheel.


----------



## retlveit (May 28, 2003)

Dodge 2002 1/2 ton

Hi Shadow:  I bought the truck and 5th last Feb.  Only made one trip in it w/the 5th because of lously weather ... but here I come!

The guy I bought it from suggested I manually put it in low at stops (when pulling the Alfa 5th wheel) until I gain a little momentum.  (5 - 7 mph) A couple of times I forgot and there was definite "lugging".  No problem with "drive" when its just the truck.  I never thought too much about it, would be interested in your thoughts.


----------



## Shadow (May 29, 2003)

Dodge 2002 1/2 ton

I would get the trans checked. Had mine worked on at about 6000 miles. It had a slight shudder on take off. With all that power, the weakest point is the trans.


----------



## hertig (May 30, 2003)

Dodge 2002 1/2 ton

Adding a gas tank to your half ton may cause you to exceed the rear axel weight.  I generally get about 200 miles before having to fill up; I just look at it as an enforced rest stop....


----------

